# Hedgehog Escaped Cage, HELP



## Pickles_B (May 28, 2018)

Okay so we just brought him to my boyfriends place. This was the first night and he escaped his closed in cage. The finished basement has a lot of stuff in it. Plus Pickles is still getting to know us. Please help guys I’m panicking


----------



## Pickles_B (May 28, 2018)

This is where he escaped from. It is on top of an old air hockey table


----------



## Pickles_B (May 28, 2018)

I have found him!! He was under some stuff


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

Try to find where he escaped from in the cage and consider buying a new one. I personally prefer the storage bins.


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm really not sure how he escaped, but I would just make sure that everything is securely in place and maybe even lock the cage "door" with something. 

How high is the hockey table? I'm assuming it is pretty high. This is the main thing I worry about. If he fell/falls off of that table he can have internal injuries, even though he may not act like anything is wrong.


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh, and is he a baby? He can probably squeeze through those bars if he tried hard enough.


----------



## Pickles_B (May 28, 2018)

There is stuff around the table that he would be able to climb onto and go down. And yea he is either 7 or 8 weeks


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

Keep in mind that just because he CAN climb down safely doesn't mean he WILL. If there is some way for him to fall, it's dangerous. Especially since their vision is so poor. 
Just want to let you know so there are no major accidents in the future if he gets out again! >,<


----------



## Pickles_B (May 28, 2018)

Yea thank you! I have a tall box around his cage on the ground now so if he does get out over night he won’t be going anywhere lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have a wheel and a heat set up for him?


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

He needs a wheel asap, this is why he is trying to escape. My boy was without a wheel for a little while when I first got him, whilst I waited for his CSBW to ship over from the U.S. via the UK to Japan >< lol and he used to climb the bars and try to get out of his cage. Basically had so much energy he needed to burn off by running, which they would naturally do in the wild. He hasn't tried to climb or escape since he's had his beloved wheel ^^


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

Yukidama,
To be fair, my girl always tries to escape her playpen (which is huge) and she has a wheel, toys, tunnels, etc to keep her happy. Some hedgies just like to escape lol


----------

